

Rethinking how we build and invest in partnerships - timf
http://scalability.org/?p=2208

======
cianestro
I agree 100% that the best partnerships are mutual. In fact it's only natural;
symbiosis is the strongest relational bond in nature--and we're all tied into
it. I've built my entire business around the theme. I'm glad to see someone
finally submitted an article on this topic :)

